# !! Military Truck?



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 8, 2010)

Check out the size of this freakin beast I just spotted out my office window!!

I had to take a pic, as it is HUGE and looks FREAKISH!!

If the zombies come....THIS is the truck I want!:devil:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

They call it the MRAP

It can run over mines and IEDs without blowing up. I crawled into one in Afghanistan, not very roomy but the sort of ride I want to be in if the bullets and bombs start flying. The days of the hummers are very short...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*



BentHeadTX said:


> They call it the MRAP
> 
> It can run over mines and IEDs without blowing up. I crawled into one in Afghanistan, not very roomy but the sort of ride I want to be in if the bullets and bombs start flying. The days of the hummers are very short...


 



Thanks for the info!!!:wave:

That thing is MONSTEROUS!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

I have seen a few here in Maryland being transported somewhere.


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

I see all sorts of military vehicles being hauled on my trips to TX on I 40 and I 30.


----------



## orbital (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

+

Those are OSHKOSH Trucks, built very close to me.
http://www.oshkoshdefense.com/defense/products~matv~home.cfm

I live in the 'sticks' and the other day I saw some sort of crazy OSHKOSH transport rig in driveway of trucker ready to haul it.
Never seen anything like it before,..pulled out of some sci-fi movie<<<:devil:

It was so _*out of place*_ in this guys' driveway, you had to see it to believe it!!!

~ There was recent confirmation of a large military contract awarded to OSHKOSH


----------



## 276 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

there in one of the episodes of Future Weapons on more on wiki. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MRAP_(armored_vehicle)


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

YEAH...MRAP...Mine Resistant Ambush Protected..... V- hull body to direct undercarage blast outwards and up.....ceiling suspended websling seating......but if they can take out an M1 Heavy- they can take out about anything they want with either large enough TM or shaped charge IED- still far better than an up armored humvee tho.....


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*



RAGE CAGE said:


> YEAH...MRAP...Mine Resistant Ambush Protected..... V- hull body to direct undercarage blast outwards and up.....ceiling suspended websling seating......but if they can take out an M1 Heavy- they can take out about anything they want with either large enough TM or shaped charge IED- still far better than an up armored humvee tho.....




Where can i get one?!?


----------



## wykeite (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

Have a Google for the Buffalo MPV, it doesn't have doors-you climb up a ladder over the stern. It's like a 6 wheel battleship. 360 degree CCTV.

Have a look at the Jackal as well, I used to build and test drive these. A dedicated off road vehicle that will quite happily do 90mph unladen on the highway. I believe a US SF unit has some.

Good to see the boys over there are getting some decent kit at last.


----------



## Illum (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

nice pictures!
I was fortunate to ride along side a convoy on my last road trip to Atlanta...
3 Humvees carrying tubes on top of them [missiles?] and had their long lobster antennas tied down so that it resembles a rounded wing... followed by half a dozen duce and a half's towing potable water containers, it was an impressive sight but it was raining and visibility is horrible. if someone rode with me there'd be pictures

I wonder why it was ground freight...it would have been much more convenient to use C-5s


----------



## CDP930 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

The town I work in has had a BAE factory for some years and they just recently lost the contract to Oshkosh for those vehicles. Evidently they can make them cheaper than BAE (which owns Safailand, Defense Technoligies among many others). They made a few and have one on display along IH-10.


----------



## Justin13 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

There is such a market out there to build these protected vehicles.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

These were all over the place the last time I was in Iraq...several of them had Hellfighters attached. My last few days I saw one being towed back onto the base...looks like it was hit by an IED...the motor was gone and glass was cracked, frag marks, burn marks, etc. The front was chewed up pretty bad. But, the hull was completely intact. IFAIK, there have been no IED casualties in these things since there inception. That armored hull really does it's job.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

I got to crawl all over one when I was on-base in CA a couple months ago. A truly redonkulous vehicle, but sometimes that's what you need.

I'll take mine with a Bushmaster autocannon and a minigun, thanks.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 8, 2010)

If it can give me a defense against red light cameras...I want one


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see one of these bad boys in person! oo:


----------



## Ajax517 (Apr 8, 2010)

Spartan Motors in Charlotte builds the chassis for the MRAPs and Demmer in Lansing did final assembly for General Dynamics. A lot of armor getting built on the 96 corridor.


----------



## DanTSX (Apr 8, 2010)

How did no one notice that this thing was headed to Detroit?

It's the only thing that drives out of detroit after driving into detroit


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 8, 2010)

BentHeadTX said:


> The days of the hummers are very short...



Hummers are still ideal, doing what they were designed for, mobility. Just light enough to be air dropped (even by helicopter), they are meant for quick insertion/attack. Scouting, recon, field ambulance, etc. Not even originally equipped with doors, they were not meant to fend off close field explosives (eg entrenched conflicts).


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 8, 2010)

We saw an identical truck last week headed north on I-5 in oregon, also being hauled on a private tractor trailer.

They look massively heavy right beside you & the window looked about 4-5 inches thick. Wheels & tires alone looked about 150lbs+.


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 9, 2010)

That thing is pretty massive, I want one too.


----------



## csa (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, these are pretty ridiculous vehicles, but exactly what you want sometimes.


----------



## gorn (Apr 9, 2010)

My son is alive today because of the MRAP. He had two of them totally blown away by IED's while on patrol in Afganistan. Other than concussions all the passengers survived but the vehicles were total losses.







My son is the one sitting on the roof with the turret to his back.


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 10, 2010)

When I visit my aunt and uncle in Harford County, MD, you can see all kinds of military trucks on the highway, mainly M35's but occasionally MRAPs because Aberdeen Proving Grounds is so close by.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 10, 2010)

DanTSX said:


> It's the only thing that drives out of detroit after driving into detroit




My Chevy gets in and out of The D just fine. lol

I know exactly where that pic was taken and have seen a lot of military vehicles moving through there on my way to Lansing. I have even seen one of those. They really are massive.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 18, 2010)

gorn said:


> My son is alive today because of the MRAP. He had two of them totally blown away by IED's while on patrol in Afganistan. Other than concussions all the passengers survived but the vehicles were total losses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately MRAPs are only bombproof until our enemies figure out how to make bigger bombs cheap and quick, but I'm glad to hear we're winning that particular fight for the time being.


----------



## orbital (Aug 25, 2015)

+

Oshkosh Corp. just landed a huge* gov contract to replace the Humvee.
located about 45min NW of me






_** thousands to be built*_ *^^*


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you say Jade Helm? Even more Freakish!


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*



RAGE CAGE said:


> YEAH...MRAP...Mine Resistant Ambush Protected..... V- hull body to direct undercarage blast outwards and up.....ceiling suspended websling seating......but if they can take out an M1 Heavy- they can take out about anything they want with either large enough TM or shaped charge IED- still far better than an up armored humvee tho.....




The MRAPs are quite effective with their V-hulls deflecting the mine or IED blast away.

ref the M1 being taken out: that is correct, but, the IED that was detonated near the M1 consisted of 3 stacked 155mm howitzer shells. The hull was not penetrated, but the turret was flipped upside down on the ground next to the hull and the crew killed. Not much can be done except to try to develop sensors to find such massive IEDs before .... Ground penetrating radar seems to have the best possibilities, but at a different wave length than used in archaeology.

Same problem with the suicide drivers. There is a surveillance video of the worst one: A (large) cement truck evidently was fully loaded with explosives. It slowed down in front of a small military convoy and started moving to the side of the road before detonating. The surveillance camera clearly showed the shock wave itself and that people over 100 meters away from the detonation were knocked down. Based on the colour of the blast cloud, it appeared that an ammonium nitrate + fuel oil mixture was used and not any military explosive such as Octol. Octol is primarily made from HMX (high speed wave front) with some TNT added to desensitize the mixture. Octol is commonly used for shaped-charge warheads. IOW, the suicide bomb builders did not waste warheads on a suicide bomber.


----------



## nbp (Aug 25, 2015)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Those are OSHKOSH Trucks, built very close to me.
> http://www.oshkoshdefense.com/defense/products~matv~home.cfm
> ...



When I do work in Fond du Lac I usually see flat beds with crazy stuff like that coming down I-41. Some of it is pretty amazing!


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 25, 2015)

I miss Wisconsin.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 28, 2015)

The Hummer replacement. Oshkosh seems to be doing rather well for military vehicles.


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

Awesome pics, big fan of military trucks

I need one for the school runs :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Military Truck?*

Lesson one, (1.) *Do not lock the keys inside the vehicle! *

~ Chance

How many times does Empath have to edit the title of this thread. Seriously, guys, it's not funny any more.


----------



## ven (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

:laughing:

Or park in a multi story car park


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*



ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Or park in a multi story car park



Ven, you really need a M923A2 truck. The 8.3 liter Cummins diesel will keep you in good stead with the environmentalists and your taxing authority will be on a first name basis with you allowing you to make monthly payments for your license plates. Get the soft top version, fold down the wind screen and you can park in a location that has 6 feet of vertical clearance.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

NNA I like it! I am sold :laughing:


----------



## braddy (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: WTF!! Military Truck?*

In WWII, even the jeep had to upgrade with a wire cutting bar at the front of the hood, to deal with booby trapped roads.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Whoa That's Fantastic!! Military Truck?*

Well if you're looking for a decent towncar for your next shopping trip to Zombington check out this Top-Gear review:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Military Truck?*

How many times does Empath have to edit the title of this thread?

Seriously, guys, it's not funny any more. Let's keep CPF family friendly. 

~ Chance


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Military Truck?*

I see a steady stream of military hardware going to and from the Red River Army Depot along I-30 near Texarkana whenever I'm travelling to and from the folks' house: Humvees, MLRS, M113s, M2s, and a variety of MRAPs. Difficult to get photos of them...


----------



## nbp (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucciola said:


> Well if you're looking for a decent towncar for your next shopping trip to Zombington check out this Top-Gear review: MARAUDER



THAT. WAS. AWESOME!


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Military Truck?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How many times does Empath have to edit the title of this thread?
> 
> Seriously, guys, it's not funny any more. Let's keep CPF family friendly.
> 
> ~ Chance




You're absolutely right. Sorry for just answering without looking at the title. Well, at least I changed the title of *my* post ;-)


----------



## nbp (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: Military Truck?*

I never even look at the titles. I don't understand the point of changing the title of a post in the middle of a thread anyways. Why do people even do it? You already know what thread you're in, who looks at the title on every post?


----------

